# Ammo Available..... 9mm -- .223 -- .308



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

*9MM*
PMC 9A Bronze 9mm Full Metal Jacket 115 GR 50Box/20Case - $24.99

Prvi Partizan/ PPU 9 mmLUGER FMJ 124 GR 50 ROUNDS/BOX ffs - Firearms for Sale - $24.99

*.223*
PMC 223A Bronze 223 Rem/5.56 Nato Full Metal Jacket Boat-Tail 55 GR 20 - $12.99

Hornady 83266 NTX 223 Remington/5.56 Nato NTX 45 GR 20Box/10Case - $24.99

Hornady 8327 V-Max 223 Remington/5.56 Nato V-Max 55 GR 20Box/10Case - $22.99

*.308*
PMC 308B Bronze 308 Winchester (7.62 NATO) Full Metal Jacket 147 GR 20 - $22.99

Hornady 80898 FPD 308 Winchester (7.62 NATO) TAP-FPD 110 GR 20Box/10Ca - $34.99


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Where is this happening?:watching:


----------

